# Weekly competition 2011-40



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F U' F2 U' F R2 U R2
*2. *U2 F' R2 U2 F' R
*3. *R F2 U2 F' U2 R' F' U
*4. *F U F U2 R2 F2 U' R U
*5. *U' F U2 F' R U F' R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' U' R F D2 F2 L D F' R' B U B R' U2 B' D'
*2. *L2 R U2 B2 F' L B2 F U2 L2 D2 R B' F D R2 F
*3. *F2 D' B U B' U F' D U' F R' D2 L2 B F' L' F2 U'
*4. *D' L' B D' U F' R' U L B' L U2 L2 B2 F2 L B U2
*5. *F' L B2 L F2 R F D2 U L2 U L' R2 U2 F' R2 B2 R U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' R U2 L Fw Uw2 Rw D2 B' Fw L' Rw2 Fw2 Rw U2 R' B Uw2 B Fw F U' L' B2 Fw D R Fw2 U2 R2 B D' U' F2 U' Rw Uw2 F' L' Rw
*2. *B U B Uw' B2 D' Fw Uw' Rw' D' R2 F' D' Rw' R F U2 Fw2 D2 U' R2 F2 L Uw' R2 Fw' F Rw2 U' B F' L' Fw' L' R' Uw2 B2 F2 L R'
*3. *D2 Uw' Rw' D2 Rw F' Uw' B' F D L' F' U2 B2 Rw' Fw2 D' B2 L' Rw' R' B F2 U L2 D2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw F Uw' U R' U' B2 L2 D U Fw' U
*4. *R D B' Uw B' Uw Rw2 R2 D' Uw Rw' D2 Uw' F' D2 Uw R U2 L' D L2 Fw' L Rw R2 D2 B2 F Uw2 U2 Fw F2 Uw U2 L' R2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 F'
*5. *F2 U Fw2 D2 Uw Fw' Uw' Fw Uw R Uw2 Rw2 U B2 D Fw' F2 Uw Rw2 B' L' D' Fw2 F U' Rw Fw L2 R2 Uw F R D B' D' Uw2 B2 Uw' R U

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 Rw B D U' L' Lw' D' Fw2 F L R D B' Lw2 U Lw2 Dw2 Uw Rw F D' B L D' Dw' U R U2 Rw2 F Rw2 Fw' D Lw2 R F2 D2 R' Fw' Dw Uw Lw Dw2 Fw F' D2 Bw' L Uw2 U' R2 Fw2 Lw U Bw F' Dw2 B' D'
*2. *D F' Uw2 F Dw' F2 Lw2 Fw F Dw' Lw Rw R' Bw2 L Lw Rw2 Bw' L' B Fw F Rw2 Uw2 Lw2 Dw Bw' Uw2 Lw F2 L D' Bw' Fw2 F2 R U2 R2 Uw' B2 Uw L' Fw' Lw' Uw B2 D' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 R' Uw' L2 D2 L Fw Uw' Fw2 L2
*3. *Uw Bw Lw' R Uw2 R2 U' F Dw Uw' U Lw B' D' Uw2 U' B' Fw2 Uw' B2 L2 U Rw2 Bw2 Fw2 L' B Fw F R Fw2 F Lw2 Bw2 Rw' Uw2 L' R' Dw2 Uw' Rw U B2 Fw D2 Uw' B Uw' U' R2 Dw R Dw L' Uw B Fw' Uw' U2 Fw
*4. *R' B F' U Lw Fw U' L Dw2 L' B' Dw' Uw2 U' R Bw2 D' L' D2 Dw B2 F Lw Rw2 Fw2 U B' L' Uw2 Lw' F2 Lw2 B' Bw' U2 B R2 D' Lw' B Uw2 F D' F2 Dw' B F Rw' Uw2 B' L' Dw Bw' Uw' R' F Lw' Dw2 R' Dw'
*5. *Rw D2 Dw' Bw D2 Rw2 U2 Bw L' Bw R2 Bw Uw R' Dw' Uw2 L' Bw2 L Uw2 U Bw' L' R' Fw U' Bw2 U Bw' Lw Dw' L2 Rw R D R Bw' Dw2 Uw' U' L D Uw2 B' L2 R2 Uw F' Dw' B Rw2 D' Lw R' B Bw2 Fw' U L2 B

*6x6x6*
*1. *B 2L' R2 3U2 F2 2L R2 U L2 2D' 3U' 2F F' D2 L2 2U L' 2B 3U2 2R 2D 3R2 2R D L' 2R B' 3R2 2B 2U 3F2 2F 2L R' 3F2 D 3U2 L2 3U' 3R' 3F2 2F2 2D2 2U U' 3F2 3R2 2B2 U 3R2 D 2D 2R2 2D 2U R2 2U2 2R2 R' 3U' 2B' F D' 3U 2U' U2 R 2D F' R2 B' 2D2 U 2R 2F2 2R' B 3F2 3R 2R'
*2. *3R' 2F D 3F2 F 2U F2 2D2 3U 2R2 F' D2 3U' 2F' L' 2L 2R 2U2 U2 2L2 2R' 3U U F 3R2 2F L 2L2 3R 2R2 R' 2B2 3R2 2D 2U 3R2 D 2D 2U U' L 2D' L2 3R2 U2 2B' R' 3U2 2U' U' 3R 2R' D 3U U' 2L R' 2D2 2R 2F' D' 2U' 3R2 F D2 2D2 L' R2 D U2 2R' 2B' 2D' 2F' U 2B 3U L 3F2 U
*3. *L 2L' 3R2 2D2 3F 3R2 2F D' 3U 2F2 D' 2U 2L2 2R2 2B' 3U' 2B' 2F 3U 3F' 2D' 3F2 2F' 2L' 3R 2R 2F D' B 3F2 F2 D2 U' B 2B2 3F2 F' 2D B2 2B F2 2L' 3R 3F L' 2R D' 2U2 2B' 3R' 3U 2F2 U2 3R2 3U' 2U 2B' U2 B2 2F2 2R F 2L2 D L' F' 3U' 2B' F 2R2 3F2 R2 2D' U' 3R' B2 3F 3U2 2L2 R'
*4. *D2 U2 2L D 3R B2 2U' L 3R 2B2 3F2 F L' 2B L' 2L R U2 2L 2R' 3F' 3R 2F' U2 3R2 3F' 2D' B2 D 2U F' 3U2 U' F 2D2 2B 2F2 R' 2B2 F L 2R R' 2U U2 2R 2D2 2U' U 2L' R2 3F2 L2 U' 2L' 3R 2F2 2U 2R 2U R F' L 2L 2D' 2L' U2 2R R B' L' 3R2 3U' 3F D 3U' 2U' U' L2 2B'
*5. *2U' F 2R' 3U2 L' 2L' F L 2R2 R' 2U2 2L 3R2 2R' 2F L' 3U 2F 2L D 2U2 U2 2B' F' U 2L' 3U' R' B 2U' 2R2 2B2 D' 2F' F' D' 3F 3R2 B' 2F' 3U' F' 3U 2U 2B' 3F2 3R' 2B' 2F' 2L' 2R B2 3R2 3U2 2F D2 U L' 3R2 2B' F2 3U2 R' B' 2B' 2R' 2B' 3R R' D 3U' 2F R 2F D' 2R2 2F2 R2 D 3U'

*7x7x7*
*1. *D' L' 2L2 2D' 3U 2U' L' 2F' 3L' 2B' 2D2 B' U' L2 3U' 2F2 3L2 R 3D2 3R2 2F2 L 2B' 2F D' 2D 2U' F2 2U' 3B 2D2 L' 3L2 3R 2D' 2U 2B2 3U' B2 3B D 2D 3L2 3F' 3D2 L 2L' R2 3U 2R2 3F' 2F 2L B' R2 U2 2F' 2L' 3F F 2U2 2F2 L2 3L' 2R' 3D2 F' 2R' 2D2 B2 2F2 D 2B2 2L' 3F 3D U' R 2F2 R2 2U' 3L 2F' F2 D 3B2 2F 3R F' 3U 2L2 2U' 3F2 3D' 3B 2F 3D' L' R D'
*2. *3D' 2L2 3B 3L' 2R 2D' 2U 3B' 3F 2U 2R' U2 3B' U 3F' 3U' 2U L' 3D2 F' 3U' U2 F' 2L2 3F 2L 3D2 3B' 2F' 2R' 2D 2U 3L2 3R2 2B2 3F 3U 3R 2R' F L2 3R2 2D2 3R R' 3B 2R2 3B 2U 3F 2D2 2F2 2U' 3B' 3F' 2F2 D 2U 3R B' R B2 2L2 2R 3F' D' 2U2 3R2 3D' 3U L' 3F 2F 2R 3F2 3L R B' 2R2 3F2 3D' 2B' 2F2 D2 L 2R2 D' 3U2 3L' 2R2 R2 2F' U2 B' 3L' B F' 2L2 B F
*3. *2U' 2R' D2 2B 3U 2U 2B 3B 2F F' D 3U 3B' 2L B' 2B 3F2 2D' 3F' 3R D 2F2 2D' 3L U2 3B 3F2 2L2 3U' B2 3F2 2U 3B D2 2U' R2 3B' 2U L2 2L 3R2 3D 2R2 3D' B' 2U2 3B' R' 2D2 3R2 D2 L 2R 2B 2F' 3R B' 3B 3F' 2F2 2D' 3D B2 2U B' 3U 3B 2D' 2U B2 2D2 3D' 3F 3U L2 3B2 3U2 3B' D U' L 2D 2U' U F2 R2 F 2D 3D F2 U' 3B' 2F D U' 3R' 2U F2 3L' 2D'
*4. *2D2 3L F2 3D2 U' 2R 3B 2L B 3F' 3D B2 D2 3L2 3R' 2D' 3L2 3D' L' B' D 3U' 2L2 2R2 3F 2D2 3D2 3B 2U2 R2 2D2 B' 3L' 2B 3F D 3D' 3U' B 3D' 3L 2R 3B2 L2 3D' F2 D 3D 2U' 3R 2U' 3B2 D 3U2 B2 2D 2U2 L 3B' 3L' 3B R' 3F L2 2F 3L 2D' R 3U 2F F 3L 2B' F' D 3U' L 2L F2 2L 3L2 3R2 2B' U2 B2 3B' 3R' 3U' U 3R' 2D2 3D' F D R' F2 3R 2R 2U U'
*5. *2F' 3U' 2F' U B 2D' 2L 3L' 2B 3U' 2F2 U2 3R2 2D' F2 3U2 3B 2F2 2R' 3F 2L2 3B' D' B2 3U2 L' D2 2F2 2D' 2F 3L 2B2 3F' 3R U2 B' 2L' D2 3L' B2 R2 B2 2F' U 2L 3F D 3U U B 2D 3F2 3L D' 2B2 D 3U2 3R2 2F 3D' 2B2 U B2 3F2 F 3D2 2U 3R' 2D 3U 2L 2F' L F' 3L2 F2 2L2 2R2 3B' 3F F' 3R 2F 3U' 3L' U2 2L' 2U2 3F2 3L' R' 2B2 3B F' 3R' 3B' F' L' 3F' 3D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 R' U R' F2 R' F' U'
*2. *F' U2 F R2 F2 U2 F' R2 F'
*3. *R' F' R2 F R' U F2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B L' B' L' B D' R2 F2 D' U2 L2 F L2 D R' B' L2 U'
*2. *R D L R2 B' F2 D R' B F2 U' L2 F2 L' U' B' D2 U
*3. *B2 L2 F' R' B2 D' U2 R B' L' F2 L2 R U B2 U' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 Rw' B2 U2 L' D' Fw R B2 F' D' B L' Fw2 F2 D2 Rw2 D2 L F2 Uw L' B' Rw B Uw2 B' R Uw2 Fw Uw2 U' F D' Uw' U2 L' Rw D2 U2
*2. *Fw L' R2 Fw D' L2 Uw' L2 F' U Fw L' B2 L' Rw' R' B D2 Uw L' Fw L' Fw' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw Uw' U2 L2 F R2 B' Fw' F2 R2 Uw' Rw B Fw2
*3. *B' L F2 Uw2 B2 L' R2 B' Rw Fw2 F' D Uw L Uw2 R Uw2 U' Fw' U2 Fw F2 Uw' R2 D Uw U R2 B2 L2 D Uw' Fw' D Uw2 U F' U' B L2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw U2 L2 Bw' F' D L Dw' F Lw' Rw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw R2 U2 Lw2 Fw2 L' D U' Bw' F' Dw2 R2 Fw' L2 Fw2 R Fw' L' Dw2 L Lw' U2 L2 Rw2 B D' Bw2 F' Rw B Uw2 Bw' F2 Rw' R' B2 Fw Rw2 U' B2 D Dw2 B' F2 Uw2 Fw2
*2. *U Lw' B' Dw Uw' Bw2 Dw2 B R2 Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw B' Dw F L2 F L' B' Rw Uw2 Rw2 U Rw D Uw Fw2 D' Dw2 Uw R Dw2 U' F U Fw U2 Bw' Dw' Fw L' D' U' B' Fw D2 Uw' Bw' F R2 B2 Uw2 L2 Rw' Uw2 Fw' Lw D2 L2
*3. *Dw' Fw2 D' Dw Uw2 U F' D2 Uw Bw2 U Bw Fw2 L' Rw2 D' Bw' F D2 B Bw2 Fw F2 D' Dw Lw Bw L' Dw2 F R' Bw2 Rw2 D2 L Fw Rw U2 Bw Fw' Lw Bw2 Rw2 R2 B' F' D2 Dw' Fw' D2 Rw' Dw' Lw' Dw2 Lw2 U B' Bw F2 U'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 3F D 2U' U 2R' D 2U2 3F' 2F F2 2U 2L' 3F2 3R2 2F' 3R2 R2 D' 3U2 R' 3U2 2B2 3U U' L' 3U2 2F2 F2 U2 3R' 2U' U' 3R D' 2U' 3R 3U' 2L 3R2 D2 2R' B2 2B 3F2 2L2 2R 3U2 R' D 2D 2F' 2U' 2B 2F' R2 U2 R' 2B 2R' B' U' 2F2 D' 2D' F' 2D2 2B' 2U2 R' 3F' U' 2L2 3F2 D2 U 3F' 3U2 R' U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 2L 3D2 F 3D2 2U2 U' 2R' 3D 3U 2U U 2L2 3L' 2B2 3F2 3L 2D2 R2 F D 3U 2U2 L' B2 2B2 D 2U' F' 2L2 3D' 2L' 3B' F 3U' 2U L' 2F U 2F 2U' L 2D' 3D' 3B2 3L2 B R2 D 3U' 2U' U' B' 2F 3L 3R2 3B' 2D2 3R 2U2 B 3F2 2D' 3D' 2B2 R2 2D L' 2D2 2R2 2F2 3L2 3R2 F' U' 3B2 2U' 3R2 U 2L' 3R' D' 2D2 3D 3U2 U L2 R2 B' U2 2F' L 2L 3L2 F2 3D 3U F2 2L R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 L' D2 U L2 D' U2 F L' F2 U F D2 U2 R2 U' L' U'
*2. *F D2 B2 L R2 F D' F' R U F' L2 D2 L B L' U
*3. *D' L B' R' F2 L2 U' L D' L' B2 L2 U B2 L2 F' R2 U'
*4. *R2 U' F2 R' U' B L B2 D B' R2 B' U B L2 R U'
*5. *D2 L' U2 F2 D' B D2 B2 U' R' F' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' F' U'
*6. *U' R F2 R' U' L' D L' R U' L U R F' R2 B2 R2 U
*7. *F' U' R2 D2 F' D L' D2 R D2 L' D2 U L' R2 F2 D' U
*8. *L' U2 L2 F2 D' F U2 F2 U F U L' D2 B' D' U' B U'
*9. *B D F2 R F' L D2 B L' D' U2 B' U' F2 R2 D B' U
*10. *B2 F2 D' R' U R2 B' D2 L2 B R' F2 L' D2 U' B2 D U
*11. *R B' D' B' L F' D2 L2 F' R2 B2 U' L' B L' R2
*12. *B' R2 D2 B U' B2 L2 R F D' U2 L U2 R2 F' U2 L U'
*13. *R U2 L' F2 D F2 U' L' D2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L' B U B
*14. *R' F D2 F D L' U R2 U L2 F2 R F' U F2 L' F' R'
*15. *U' B2 F2 R' D F2 U B2 R U B' U R' B2 D2 U' B2
*16. *D2 R' B' U F' R F' R2 F L D' U' L D' L' F D' L2
*17. *B D L' U B U2 F' U2 F L2 F2 L2 U B2 R2 D L2 R
*18. *F D L' U2 L2 D' L' U R F' R2 B2 R' F D2 L F' R'
*19. *U2 B' U2 L' R2 B2 R2 B L2 R B U' F2 L2 D2 U F2
*20. *F' D U' B' L F2 D R D' R2 B' R D2 R B D F' U'
*21. *D F2 U2 L D2 F' L2 B L2 B D' R2 F2 R2 B2 D U2 R2
*22. *F2 D2 U L R B' L B' D2 F' D U B F2 D2 U' F'
*23. *R B2 U2 F2 R' B2 L2 D B2 R' D' L U' L F R' B2 U
*24. *B' R F' R B R' B' U' F' U' L2 U' F2 U2 R2 U L' U'
*25. *B2 L' U' B' L' B F2 D' R' D' L U2 R F2 U F' D F2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U L F' U2 R F D F D L' U R2 U L' F D2 F D2
*2. *L' D F2 L' U' L' F' L' B' R' B' F2 U R' U2 R2 U B
*3. *D F D B F' L' R' F D' B L2 D' U' F U2 B2 D U'
*4. *L F2 D2 F' U' F U' R D' B2 U R2 B L2 B D L U2
*5. *D U' L R2 D2 B' U B' D L F L2 D R' F U2 B'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 L D2 F' U2 B L R2 U2 F2 D' F' R' B' D L' B' U
*2. *U' L2 F' L D B2 D2 U2 L2 U' L D2 B' R' F2 D2 R' D2
*3. *D2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U' R D' R D2 R2 B' D B2 L' F2 R'
*4. *B' R2 B U' R D2 F2 L2 R F R2 B U B' D' U2 L' U2
*5. *F U' F R2 F R B2 R2 B2 D R B' L' D R2 B D2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L D F L F' R' B' F2 R F D' L2 U2 R D L2
*2. *B R' U2 L U' R F2 R' D2 R' D R' F' U2 F' L R2
*3. *D2 L2 R2 F' R F2 U' L2 D' U2 R U' R2 U F' U B2 D2 U'
*4. *L B D L2 D2 L2 R D' L2 U' F' D R' B D2 B L U'
*5. *F' D2 L' D' B R' F L' D' L' D2 R2 B' D R F2 U' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U' F' U' R B' F U2 L D' L F' U L' F L D2 L' U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U' R2 F2 U2 R' F' R
*3. *D' B2 U2 L U' B2 R D2 U' L2 D B U2 F' L' B' D2
*4. *Uw' B2 Fw' D2 U2 Fw L F' U R' Fw Uw2 U' L' F' U2 L' Rw2 R' Fw' F' U2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 B2 Rw D B' U Fw2 R Uw2 Fw D Uw' L2 Rw2 D2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U R F' U' F R F2 U' F
*3. *B F L R' D' U' R' F2 L R B' R B D L' U L U'
*4. *L Rw R' Fw2 L2 B L' Uw' U' F' D' U' F U' F2 D' L2 Rw Fw' Rw' R' Uw2 U' L2 D' B F2 D' U' L2 Uw2 U Fw' L D' Uw2 Rw B2 U2 Rw'
*5. *L Lw R Fw' Dw2 Rw' R B' L2 Dw Lw Bw2 L' Lw2 Rw' Dw U2 Rw' Fw Uw Fw D Rw B Rw Fw2 Lw Rw B2 Fw Uw Rw B2 Dw' Rw R2 B' D' U Bw' F D' Fw2 F' Dw B Bw Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' F2 Lw' R U2 Rw2 Uw' Fw D' Bw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=3 / ddUU u=2,d=0 / UdUd u=-5,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / dUdU
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=5 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=2 / dUdd
*3. *UUdd u=6,d=3 / dUdU u=-1,d=3 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-4,d=-1 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-1 / UUUU
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=6 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=1 / ddUU
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=-4,d=2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=1 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U' B' L U' R' U' R' r b u'
*2. *U B U' R' L U' L' U' b u
*3. *L B' U R' L U' L R' l' b u'
*4. *U L U' L U' L' U' R l b' u
*5. *U' R' U R L' R B' L r

*Square-1*
*1. *(0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (1,3) (-4,0) (0,3) (3,2) (0,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (0,3) (6,3) (2,1) (4,0) (-2,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,0) (0,6) (6,3) (6,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (6,0) (3,0) (-3,0) (4,0) (0,3) (5,0) (-3,0) (0,1) (6,0) (5,4) (-2,0) (3,4) (4,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,-1) (6,4) (0,3) (6,0) (5,4) (6,0) (6,3) (0,4) (-5,0) (-5,0) (0,4) (6,0) (1,5) (-1,5) (1,1) (-1,5) (1,0) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-1) (0,-5) (0,3) (-3,0) (-3,0) (-3,3) (0,4) (-1,5) (0,1) (2,5) (4,0) (5,0) (0,4) (4,2) (6,4) (-4,5) (-5,2) (0,0)
*5. *(0,-4) (0,-5) (-3,0) (-2,0) (0,2) (0,3) (-2,1) (0,5) (-2,3) (6,5) (4,0) (0,4) (-5,2) (4,4) (0,3) (1,0) (0,5) (0,1) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *B L F' L R' B L R L F' L' B L' F B' F' L R F' B' F' L' R F B
*2. *R' F B F B' R' L F R F' L' B' L' R B' R' L B F B R' B' L R B
*3. *R' L' F' R' L R' L' B R B' R' B R' B' L B' F' L' F L R' B F' B' L'
*4. *B F B R F L F' R L R' B L R' F B' F B' F' B L' B' F' B R L'
*5. *L B F B L B' L' R F' L R' F' R' L' R B' R F R' F' R' B R' L R'


----------



## Selkie (Sep 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 8.64, 9.98, 7.87, 5.12, 10.02, 7.43 = *8.48*
*3x3: * 20.90, 19.22, 27.79, 20.57, 20.44 = *20.64*
*4x4:* 1:44.30, 1:35.97, 1:38.91, 2:02.52, 1:36.66 = *1:39.96*
*5x5:* 3:20.35, 3:19.85, 3:48.41, 3:28.53, 2:49.41 = *3:22.91*
_comment:_ pb single
*6x6:* 7:45.26, 6:49.78, 7:35.15, 6:56.54, 7:20.16 = *7:17.28*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: * *2:18.29*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *6:31.57*
*3x3 One Handed: * 59.87, 43.79, 49.34, 52.80, 47.95 = *50.03*
*Clock: * 17.47, 16.06, 15.72, 28.38, 20.90 = *18.15*
*Magic: *2.53, 2.44, 2.91, 2.38, 2.44 = *2.47*
*Master Magic: * 5.66, 5.36, 7.16, 5.16, 5.69 = *5.57*
*Megaminx:* 5:00.95, 4:16.99, 4:47.51, 5:48.65, 4:44.40 = *4:50.95*
_comment:_ pb single and average
*Square 1:* 1:46.84, 1:11.85, 1:35.40, 1:29.94, 1:07.56 = *1:25.73*
_comment:_ nice pb average for last weeks new event


----------



## emolover (Sep 30, 2011)

*2x2:* 3.35
3.98, 2.80, 3.00, 4.24, 3.08
*3x3:* 14.14
13.03+, 15.67, 13.84, 12.83, 15.67
*4x4: *
*5x5:*
*6x6:*
*7x7:*
*FMC:*
*MTS:*
*OH:* 36.91
28.05, 41.57, 37.10, 36.86, 36.78
*WF:*
*2 BLD:* 13.79
21.14(DNF), 14.80, 13.79
*Pyraminx:*
*Megaminx:*
*Square-1:* 36.07
32.94, 50.37, 36.23, 35.83, 36.16
Very nice!
*Clock:*
*2-4:* 1:27.88
*2-5:* 3:37.96


----------



## Sillas (Sep 30, 2011)

*2x2:*
*3x3:*
*3x3 OH:*


----------



## Henrik (Oct 1, 2011)

Henrik

*3x3:* 12.63, (13.75), (11.77), 13.64, 13.67 =>* 13.31*
I do still have the ability to get sub-14 :O
*3x3Feet:* (27.90), 43.53, 39.59, 41.93, (59.96) => *41.68* sec.
27 was PLL skip, 59 was mess up in cross, F2L and so on.
Well that's okay.
*3x3OH:* 23.99, (19.53), 19.89, (26.38), 20.27 => *21.38*
*3x3BLD:* (1:41.05), (1:52.31), 1:49.14 => *1:41.05*
3xsucces in a row :O I did not expect that nor them all to be sub-2!
*2x2:* 3.60, (2.07), 3.59, 3.70, (4.53) => *3.63*
A bit of practice before WC11


----------



## chrissyD (Oct 1, 2011)

*2x2* 6.17, 5.76, 3.56, 7.29, 5.61 = *5.85*
*3x3* 17.13, 14.96, 16.40, 18.31, 18.50 = *17.28*
*4x4* 1:26.97, 1:36.39, 1:22.13, 1:16.63, 1:19.77 = *1:22.96*
*5x5* 2:37.89, 2:39.71, 2:35.46, 3:06.22, 2:58.62 = *2:45.41*
*2x2-4x4* 1:50.15 
*2x2-5x5* 5:23.66 :fp


----------



## chicken9290 (Oct 1, 2011)

2x2: 3.02 avg5
Times: 2.53, 2.77, 2.81, 3.47, 3.47

3x3: 9.84 avg5
Times: 9.45, 8.74, 10.12, 11.65, 9.94

4x4: 53.23 avg5
missing


----------



## a small kitten (Oct 1, 2011)

3x3 done OH: 16.35, 16.82, 14.55, 12.72, 15.09 = 15.33

OH: 13.98, 15.86, 16.07, 14.65, 16.37 = 15.53


----------



## irontwig (Oct 1, 2011)

FMC: 27 moves



Spoiler



L R2 B R D' R B R' F2 R B' R' U2 B' U' F' L' F U' F U D F' D' F L F'

L R2 B R D' F2.U2 B' U' [2x2x3/F2L minus 2E1C]
F' L' F U' F U D F' D' F L F' [Leaving three corners]

Insert at dot: F2 R B R' F2 R B' R' (Two moves cancel)

Found the start immediately, but finishing was quite tricky.


----------



## AnsonL (Oct 2, 2011)

2x2: 2.76, (1.23), 2.07, 1.89, (3.18) = 2.24
3x3: (11.61), 9.52, 9.40, 9.00, (8.83) = 9.30
4x4: 40.88, (42.50), 41.24, 41.32, (37.89) = 41.15
2x2 BLD: DNF, DNF, 8.10 = 8.10
square-1: 29.10, (41.24), 27.53, (25.72), 34.12 = 30.25
Pyraminx: (8.57), 7.38, 6.02, 5.87, (4.06) = 6.42


----------



## CuberMan (Oct 2, 2011)

2x2: 4.21, 3.64, 3.84, (4.37), (3.48)= 3.90
3x3: (13.71), (11.62), 12.63, 12.22, 11.83= 12.23
4x4: (49.37), (DNF(58.35)), 53.00, 50.24, 55.59= 52.94
5x5: 2:01.08, 2:07.86, 1:53.50, (2:09.48), (1:53.26)= 2:00.81 very fail
OH: (19.59), 26.23, 21.84, 29.68, (43.07) = 25.92, very very bad, never practice OH :/
pyraminx: 7.00, (4.48), 4.55, (7.84), 4.87= 5.47 lol pb, easy scrambles
clock: 22.81, DNF(18.35), 14.18, DNF(17.12), DNF(17.61)= DNF -__________-
2x2 BLD: 1:09.28, dnf, dnf= 1:09.28
3x3 BLD: 4:28.67, DNF(3:56.15), DNF(4:21.95)= 4:28.67
234: 1:21.09 very fail
2345: 3:25.79 very fail


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 2, 2011)

222: (4.03), (2.32), 3.23, 3.10, 3.41 = 3.25
333: (13.27), 10.72, 11.90, (10.55), 10.61 = 11.08
444: 44.40, 43.48, (49.79), 48.88, (43.42) = 45.58
555: (1:40.25), 1:26.70, 1:38.18, (1:24.16), 1:36.27 = 1:33.72
2bf: 1:11.25, 1:34.00, 1:36.05 = 1:11.25
3bf: 4:52.23, DNF, 4:17.26 = 4:17.26
mbf: 1/2 18:14.13
oh: (22.85), 19.09, (18.84), 19.78, 20.86 = 19.91
wf: 3:26.00, 3:18.72, (2:10.16), (4:03.85), 2:35.53 = 3:06.75
fm: DNF (edit: it was a DNF, i typed U instead of U' somewhere)


Spoiler



scramble: U' F' U' R B' F U2 L D' L F' U L' F L D2 L' U'
solution: L2 U F U2 F R' B2 U B R U' B' R' B U2 L' U' L y' L' U L U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' U2

cross + 1st pair: L2 U F U2 F R' B2 U B
1st slot + 2nd pair: R U' B' R' B
2nd slot + 3rd pair: U2 L' U' L 
F2L-1 slot: y' L' U L 
F2L: U2 R' U2 R U R' U R
OLL: R U R' U' R U' R' F' U' F R U R' 
PLL: U2



234: 1:04.16
2345: 2:58.53
magic: 2.03, 1.97, (3.34), 1.90, (1.79) = 1.97
master magic: (3.82), 4.82, 5.60, 4.52, (8.13) = 4.98
clock: (25.74), 13.88, (11.51), 11.76, 13.07 = 12.91
mega: 2:09.84, 2:10.59, 2:09.58, (2:09.40), (2:13.45) = 2:10.00
pyra: 7.55, 6.10, (8.46), 8.27, (4.29) = 7.31
sq1: (31.61), (58.06), 40.65, 38.03, 38.34 = 39.01


----------



## mycube (Oct 2, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 4.73 6.20 (3.80) (8.29) 7.25 = *6.06*
*3x3x3:* (18.34) 17.27 17.84 (15.78) 16.15 = *17.09*
*4x4x4:* (1:52.69) 1:24.24 1:32.55 1:36.58 (1:21.66) = *1:31.18*
*5x5x5:* (2:45.83) 2:37.01 2:32.87 (2:30.08) 2:33.67 = *2:34.52*
*6x6x6:* 5:09.25 (4:55.10) (6:04.26) 4:57.76 5:19.96 = *5:08.99*
*7x7x7:* 7:10.68 8:00.94 (6:46.22) 8:06.88 (8:27.52) = 7:46.17
*3x3x3 One Handed:* (37.18) 30.88 (30.24) 32.83 32.56 = *32.91*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 2:14.63* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 5:02.43*
*Megaminx:* (3.57.50) 3:37.62 (3:14.35) 3:41.52 3:22.48 = *3:33.87*
*Pyraminx:* (18.25) (7.25) 9.95 9.29 9.77 = *9.67*


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 3, 2011)

*2x2:* 5.84, 5.66, (6.86), (5.65), 6.49 = *6.00*
_Comment: Lol, same average for 3 weekly comps in a row. _
*3x3:* (12.54), (14.52), 12.96, 13.50, 13.23 = *13.23*
_Comment: I like it how the last time is the average._
*4x4:* (58.47), 1:05.76, 58.56, 1:02.87, (1:07.64) = *1:02.40*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:23.75*
*3x3 OH:* 27.00, (30.73), 25.09, (22.74), 24.54 = *25.54*
*Pyraminx:* (15.94), 11.30, 10.89, (8.94), 10.04 = *10.74*

*2x2 BLD:* 10.62, DNF, 12.30= *10.62* 
Comment: _It's good how you don't have to speed BLD to get fast 2BLD times._
*3x3 BLD:* 46.19, DNF, 39.00= *39.00*
*4x4 BLD:* DNF, 4:45.33, 4:51.32 = *4:45.33*


----------



## asiahyoo1997 (Oct 3, 2011)

2x2: 2.70, (1.22), 2.02, (4.14), 3.31=2.68 nice
3x3: (9.86), 8.46, 8.75, 9.84, (7.86)=9.02
4x4: (47.67), 37.71, 39.57, (35.14), 43.30=40.19 lol
5x5: (1:22.46+), 1:15.44, 1:20.22, (1:11.77), 1:14.76=1:16.81
6x6:
7x7:
3x3oh:15.27, (15.28), (10.09), 14.68, 13.60=14.52 very nice 10.09 skip ll
2x2BLD:21.67, DNF(21.03), 5.88=5.88 xD
pyraminx: (8.80), (3.18), 4.93, 3.48, 3.98 =4.13 PB avg

pyraminx scramble very easily.My normal avg is 7-10sec.


----------



## Faz (Oct 3, 2011)

I should practice some events for worlds 

2x2: 2.44, 1.72, 1.75, 2.38, 5.63 = 2.19
3x3: 9.84, 12.80, 6.71, 7.88, 7.65 = 8.46
4x4: 37.90, 31.27, 40.37, 35.47, 41.38 = 37.91
5x5: 1:00.19, 1:04.09, 1:06.25, 1:04.48, 1:26.22 = 1:04.94
6x6:
OH: 14.31, 14.59, 14.78, 16.45, 16.00 = 15.12
BLD:
Pyraminx: 4.48, 3.29, 4.82, 6.56, 3.64 = 4.31 lol scrambles
Megaminx:


----------



## okayama (Oct 3, 2011)

*2x2x2*: 5.86, (9.07), (5.54), 6.21, 8.31 = 6.79
not consistent, but good avg.

*3x3x3*: 24.51, (17.49), 18.15, (31.17), 23.28+ = 21.98

*4x4x4*: 1:36.53, 1:38.19, 1:40.43, (1:48.99), (1:27.52) = 1:38.38 :confused: :confused:

*7x7x7*: 7:11.08, (6:58.44), (7:26.06), 7:22.98, 7:14.40 = 7:16.15
All Sub 450. Good!

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: 2:18.99, DNS, DNS = 2:18.99

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: 14:26.23, DNS, DNS = 14:26.23
1st: memo 7:38.25

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [26:54.74], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: memo 16:19.62. Fast execution, and off by 5 wing-edges. Several target misses.

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 5/6 (52:21.74)
5th: Two twisted corners left, memo miss. memo 38:40

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 23 HTM 


Spoiler



Scramble: U' F' U' R B' F U2 L D' L F' U L' F L D2 L' U'
Solution: U' F2 D L B2 U2 L' F U' L' F2 L2 F' L' F' L F L' F L2 D' L2 D'

40 min solution.

Pre-scramble: L D' L2 D'

2x2x2 block: U' F2 D L B2
2x2x3 block: U2 L' F U'
F2L minus 1 slot: L' F2 L2
More square: F' L' F' L
Solve all: F L' F L
Correction: L D' L2 D'


*Magic*: 2.84, (4.88+), (2.77), 3.25, 3.28 = 3.12

*Master Magic*: (6.22), 6.78, (7.24), 6.32, 6.52 = 6.54


----------



## phantom_thief (Oct 3, 2011)

*2x2* = 6.05, 7.33, 6.14, 5.79, 5.99 - *6.06*
*3x3* = 14.43, 16.95, 18.20, 18.13+, 15.58 - *16.89*
*4x4* = 1:23.11, 1:09.55, 1:16.30, 1:08.23, 1:16.58 - *1:14.15*
*5x5* = 1:43.15, 2:02.73, 1:55.77, 1:38.44, 1:48.85 - *1:49.25*
*6x6* = 3:53.30, 3:41.86, 3:52.51, 3:45.40, 3:54.51 - *3:50.40*
*2-4 Relay* = *1:45.00*
*2-5 Relay* = *3:47.56*


----------



## Krag (Oct 3, 2011)

*2x2x2:*(4.72), (2.64), 3.79, 4.05, 4.68 *=4.17*
*3x3x3:*20.01, 17.79, 17.36, (20.33), (15.05)*=18.39*
*4x4x4:*1:48.94, (DNF), 1:52.94, 2:00.31, (1:33.44)*=1:54.06*
*5x5x5:*(3:06.30), 3:34.45, 3:13.78, 3:49.78, (4:05.65)*=3:32.67*
*2-3-4 relay=2:21.76*
*2x2x2bld:*1:22.60, DNF(1:10.89), 52.18=*52.18*
*3x3x3bld:*DNF, DNF, DNF *=DNF*


----------



## Erik (Oct 4, 2011)

*3: *9.79, 9.90, (8.24), (11.23), 10.13 = *9.94*
*5:* 1:12.72, 1:07.23, (1:19.20), 1:10.92, (1:05.34) = *1:10.29* Really good avg for me, AvG method = lookahead
*OH: *(17.67), (25.83), 18.68, 19.00, 18.19 = *18.62* weird, didn't feel this fast at all, turned like a turtle...
*Py: *3.82, (3.56), 6.13, (6.77), 4.39 = *4.78 *lolscrambles, lockup on the 3rd... should've been a 3 too.
*Mega*: (1:30.84), 1:14,25, (1:04.67), 1:07.08, 1:21.85 = *1:14.39 *umm meh


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 4, 2011)

2x2: (2.91), (1.36), 2.09, 1.69, 2.77 = 2.18 Haven't been doing 2x2 for a while . 
3x3: (10.18), 8.71, 9.86, (8.31), 8.68 = 9.08
OH:16.66, 18.41, (15.09), 16.52+, (21.71) = 17.2 I suck at OH.
4x4: (51.18), 45.25, 42.41, 37.22, (35.34) = 41.63 Failed.


----------



## camdenyoyo (Oct 4, 2011)

2x2 (6.41), 6.69, 8.97, 10.03, (10.59) = 8.56 
3x3 19.90, 18.86, (22.65), 20.21, (16.83) = 19.66
4x4 1:53.75, (1:35.11), (2:05.28), 2:01.46, 1:50.00 
Fewest moves 3x3 (85)


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 5, 2011)

First weekly competition in a while.

*2x2:* 2.31, 2.00, 1.97, (1.75), (2.93) = *2.09* 
Comment: I didn't fail.  Nice scrambles.
*4x4:* 1:16.56, (1:12.81), 1:17.59, 1:14.86, (1:42.65) = *1:16.34*
*5x5:* (2:51.80), 2:28.58, 2:27.11, 2:27.22, (2:10.16) = *2:27.64*
Comment: Very nice average, and PB single at the end. 
*FMC: 42 moves HTM*


Spoiler



Scramble: U' F' U' R B' F U2 L D' L F' U L' F L D2 L' U'
Solution: R2 D' B R' U D' R' B R F2 L' D B' L' B D' L2 D L' U L' U' F' L2 F B' L' U' L U B F L' B L2 F' L F L2 F' B' L (42)

2x2x2 block: R2 D' B R' U D' R' B R (9)
Finish X-cross: F2 L' D (3/12)
F2L#2: B' L' B (3/15)
F2L#3: D' L2 D (3/18)
F2L#4: L' U L' U' F' L2 F (7/25)
OLL: B' L' U' L U B (6/31)
PLL: F L' B L2 F' L F L2 F' B' L (11/42)

Comment: Very CFOPish solution, just with nice F2L pairs and OLL. Found this within a few minutes, then couldn't find anything better.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 5, 2011)

*3x3:* (20.43), (16.40), 19.67, 17.32, 18.19 = *18.39*


----------



## irontwig (Oct 5, 2011)

okayama said:


> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 23 HTM
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Great one, Okayama!


----------



## CRO (Oct 5, 2011)

3x3: 19.05, 16.74, 18.07, 19.22, 17.00 = *18.04*


----------



## Max CUBErick (Oct 5, 2011)

First time here lol)
2x2x2:
3x3x3: (15.63), 12.67, 14.91, 13.19, (11.67) = *13.59*
4x4x4: 53.84, (1:00.33), (53.44), 57.34, 56.92 = *56.04*
5x5x5:
3x3x3 BLD: 4:04.84, DNF, 3:49.89 = *3.49.89*
3x3x3 MBLD: *1/2 8:21.78*
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:
Clock:
Megaminx:


----------



## Specs112 (Oct 5, 2011)

2x2: (8.09), 6.98, (5.12), 6.73, 8.04 = *7.25*
3x3: 17.94, (23.23), 22.89, 18.63, (15.21) = *19.82*
4x4: 1:35.70, (1:21.55), 1:33.69, (1:40.57), 1:32.26 = *1:33.88*
3x3 OH: 35.95, (36.09), 35.74, (34.92), 35.32 = *35.67*, why so consistent?


----------



## Axiys (Oct 5, 2011)

2x2
Average 5.90

Times:
7.49	
4.97	
5.92	
6.82	
4.36


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2011)

*2x2:* 18.50 16.30 15.36 19.55 19.55 = *18.12*
*3x3:* 52.30 62.50 39.40 37.11 43.69 = *45.13*
*4x4:* 2:30.46 2:35.86 2:48.43 2:41.43 2:06.32 = *2:35.92* single PB
*5x5:* 5:55.89 5:33.73 6:24.52 7:29.01 6:48.16 = *6:22.86*
*6x6:* 17:59 13:01 13:50 17:27 14:32 = *15:16.33* 
First time ever speedsolved. As all other cubes, approximately four times as slow as others 
*2-4Rel:	4:03.99* Nah
*2-5Rel:	12:42.26* Nah

*Bld*
*2x2BLD:* 36.61 [ 13], 33.90 [ 14], 25.85 [ 11] = *25.85* 
good
*3x3BLD:* 1:26.77 [ 36], DNF [1:48.32, 36], 1:45.98 [ 38] = *1:26.77* 
good
*4x4BLD:* DNF [8:19.91, 4:22], 7:46.47 [ 4:26], 6:51.21 [ 3:47] = *6:51.21* 
good
*5x5BLD:* DNF [17:28.10, 9:59], 13:07.15 [ 7:12], DNF [12:20.78, 7:00] = *13:07.15* 
very good, second best solve ever. The third was even faster but had several errors.
*6x6BLD:* DNF [47:03, 29:04] = *DNF* 
4 centers off (2U 2D). Rather slow because I did it on a bus.
*7x7BLD:* DNF [1:20:14, 53:08] = *DNF* 
4 +centers and 6 obliques off. I am beginning to get a little annoyed at
getting so close but never ok. I think five of the last six 6/7-bld has been very close.

I did both of those today on a bus (to and fro ) and noticed that memo from the 6x6 interfered somewhat while doing the 7x7.
I use the same rooms (yes, I use some 30 rooms in our houses and apartments) for all big cubes and the exact same rooms for
the corresponding pieces. Memo for a big cube must be able to stick for up to an hour and it was perhaps three hours
between the solves. The memo for some rooms at the 6x6 were still rather strong when I did the 7x7 so I had to spend
some time filtering those persons away . But there were no memo errors, only execution errors.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 5, 2011)

camdenyoyo said:


> 2x2 (6.41), 6.69, 8.97, 10.03, (10.59) = 8.56
> 3x3 19.90, 18.86, (22.65), 20.21, (16.83) = 19.66
> 4x4 1:53.75, (1:35.11), (2:05.28), 2:01.46, 1:50.00
> Fewest moves 3x3 (85)



Hi and welcome to the weekly competition .

An entry for FMC (Fewest moves) is supposed to have both a solution
and an explanation of that solution, so we can follow your thinking.


----------



## Laura O (Oct 5, 2011)

2x2: 7.01, 5.09, 5.52, 6.36, 8.90 = 6.29
3x3: 19.81, 17.79, 14.33, 22.13, 18.82 = 18.80
4x4: 1:21.42, 1:17.04, 1:10.26, 1:01.87, 1:09.11 = 1:12.14
5x5: 2:25.14, 2:31.19, 2:37.59, 3:06.46, 2:32.71 = 2:33.83


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 5, 2011)

Schmidt 2011-40

2x2x2: (13.12), 9.28, 8.66, 9.96, (8.24) = *9.30*
3x3x3: (41.95), 28.82, 29.83, 28.18, (26.04) = *28.94*
4x4x4: 2:54.85 [O], 2:49.93 [P], (3:05.52 [OP]), (2:35.28), 2:52.18 [OP] = * 2:52.32*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1:07.82, DNF = *1:07.82*
3x3x3 One Handed: 1:47.27, (1:44.03), 1:47.17, 1:53.38, (1:55.06) = * 1:49.27*
PyraMinx: 18.21, 17.25, 19.71, (11.01), (DNF) = *18.39*


----------



## cuboy63 (Oct 6, 2011)

*2x2*: 1.80, (1.55), (3.78), 1.66, 2.52 *=* 1.99


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 6, 2011)

2x2: 4.63, (2.90), 3.50, 3.87, (6.97)
3x3: 14.47, 13.29, 12.92, 13.98, 13.60
4x4: (1:15.31), 1:20.36, 1:19.46, 1:22.21, (1:27.40)
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:42.02), DNF(1:46.52), 1:39.75
Very low consistency 
3x3x3 OH: 24.24, 27.88, (23.05), (DNF(29.00)), 27.09
234: 1:40.49


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> Schmidt 2011-40
> 
> 2x2x2 Blindfolded: (DNF), (1:07.82), (DNF), = *1:07.82*
> [/B]



Why parentheses around all bld times? I don't see the point in having them.


----------



## nekosensei (Oct 6, 2011)

2x2x2 : 11.47, 11.01, 9.94, 11.58, 15.97 = 11.35
3x3x3 : 21.72, 20.37, 18.56, 16.57, 21.08 = 20.00
4x4x4 : 2:33.90, 1:52.18, 2:32.18, 2:23.17, 2:36.34 = 2:30.00
3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 44 moves (10min)
3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:59.85, 2:38.97, 2:04.79, 1:23.91, 1:19.99 = 1:49.52


----------



## Henrik (Oct 6, 2011)

nekosensei said:


> 2x2x2 : 11.47, 11.01, 9.94, 11.58, 15.97 = 11.35
> 3x3x3 : 21.72, 20.37, 18.56, 16.57, 21.08 = 20.00
> 4x4x4 : 2:33.90, 1:52.18, 2:32.18, 2:23.17, 2:36.34 = 2:30.00
> *3x3x3 Fewest Moves : 44 moves (10min)*
> 3x3x3 Match the scramble : 1:59.85, 2:38.97, 2:04.79, 1:23.91, 1:19.99 = 1:49.52





MatsBergsten said:


> Hi and welcome to the weekly competition .
> 
> An entry for FMC (Fewest moves) is supposed to have both a solution
> and an explanation of that solution, so we can follow your thinking.



As Mats said earlier, you need to write your solution for FMC.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 6, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Why parentheses around all bld times? I don't see the point in having them.


I need to add a counter in my "Weekly Competition Timer". It puts parentheses around the fastest and slowest times, but here the 2 "DNF" are equally slow, so I need to make a "Fastest/Slowest Time Allready Found" counter.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2011)

Schmidt said:


> I need to add a counter in my "Weekly Competition Timer". It puts parentheses around the fastest and slowest times, but here the 2 "DNF" are equally slow, so I need to make a "Fastest/Slowest Time Allready Found" counter.



Still that's not the same for "average" events as for "best of" events. Please skip the parentheses for bld events.


----------



## Schmidt (Oct 6, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> Still that's not the same for "average" events as for "best of" events. Please skip the parentheses for bld events.


Changed it to this:

2x2x2: (1.11), 1.11, 1.75, (1.84), 1.84 = *1.57*
3x3x3: 1.62, (DNF), 1.76, (1.56), DNF = *DNF*
2x2x2 Blindfolded: DNF, 1.20, DNF, = *1.20*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2011)

Not a very good week overall, I'm afraid. But I did have a very nice almost-success on megaminx.

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 7.81, 8.78, 4.05, 8.63, 8.78 = *8.41*
*3x3x3:* 23.02, 24.69, 23.36, 18.63, 22.83 = *23.07*
*4x4x4:* 1:29.68 [P], 1:43.80 [OP], 1:31.90 [O], 1:42.57 [O], 1:18.63 = *1:34.72*
*5x5x5:* 2:39.92, 2:18.36, 2:51.72, 2:39.26, 2:28.54 = *2:35.91*
*6x6x6:* 5:19.17 [OP], 4:54.84 [O], 4:48.42 [O], 4:29.14 [O], 5:38.79 [P] = *5:00.81*
*7x7x7:* 7:27.27, 7:08.38, 7:33.11, 7:23.34, 7:33.09 = *7:27.90*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 26.09, 21.59, 21.80 = *21.59*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:38.00, 1:15.96, 1:54.71 = *1:15.96*
*4x4x4 BLD:* DNF [7:46.50, 3:39, 3C], 10:19.35 [5:44], 7:40.65 [3:44] = *7:40.65*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [15:46.29, 8:38, 4+], 16:53.61 [9:33], DNF [15:45.35, 8:22, 3W 7C] = *16:53.61*
Comment: Pretty bad. On the second one, memo was slow because I didn’t trust it and reviewed too many times. The third one was really bad – I popped a wing, I did one image backwards on the wings, and I actually completely forgot to do the corners. How could I forget to do the corners?!?!?!?
*6x6x6 BLD:* *DNF* [32:39.07, 15:43, 2O]
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [55:23.49, 31:47, 6O]
Comment: Actually just one mistake – I executed one oblique algorithm on the wrong orbit. 
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *10/15 = 5 points, 60:00.00* [41:00]
Comment: Time ran out while I was trying to recall the corners on the first cube. Also missed the 9th cube because I performed the 8th cube solve on it; I decided to skip it in case I ran out of time, and I did run out of time. I once again didn’t have time to go for all 15 – I never even looked at the last 3 cubes. Maybe I should scale back, but I hate to scale back when I’ve already successfully done 14 before. It’s amazing how different the number I can handle are from day to day.
*3x3x3 OH:* 43.11, 44.05, 1:13.31, 46.33, 39.41 = *44.50*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:51.80, 1:38.84, 1:52.59, 2:04.21, 1:51.09 = *1:51.83*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:15.66, 1:09.23, DNF, 1:05.40, 1:11.18 = *1:12.02*
Comment: Two edges were flipped on the third one, hence the DNF.
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *40 moves*


Spoiler



F2 L’ F’ D F’ R D’ F R D’ R2 D R’ B R B’ R’ D R2 D’ R F’ R F’ L’ F R2 F’ L F2 U R F R’ F’ U’ L F L2 U’

Premoves: L F L2 U’
2x2x2: F2 L’
2x2x3: F’ D F’ R D’ F
Third pair: R D’ R2 D R’ B R B’
Last pair: R’ D R2 D’ R F’ R’ . F
Pseudo-OLL: U R F R’ F’ U’
Insert at .: R2 F’ L’ F R2 F’ L F

Comment: I finished writing the solution with a time of 59:58.72; I didn’t check it until after time was expired. I definitely cut that one too close!


*2-4 relay:* *2:17.81* [O]
*2-5 relay:* *5:01.96* [OP]
*Magic:* 9.05, 8.03, 11.40, 9.33, 9.02 = *9.22*
*Master Magic:* 3.71, 3.28, 13.90, 3.18, 3.63 = *3.54*
*Clock:* DNF [2:56.66, 0:32], 17.47, 16.75, 18.61, 18.22 = *18.10*
*MegaMinx:* DNF [23:45.01, 11:59, 2E], 3:01.78, 2:57.90, 3:11.96, 2:50.19 = *3:03.88*
Comment: My fastest ever BLD attempt, and only off by 2 edges flipped! Sub-25 is definitely quite possible for me; in fact, clearly I should be capable of getting sub-20 on this with some practice.
*Pyraminx:* DNF [1:23.08], 42.90, 12.83, 13.33, 13.94 = *23.39*
Comment: BLD solve off by just one center twisted (corner).
*Square-1:* 5:42.68 [2:53], 39.78, 58.71 [P], 31.72, 34.50 = *44.33*
Comment: BLD solve was case BI.
*Skewb:* DNF [2:10.03, 0:59], 24.71, 17.93, 21.55, 20.28 = *22.18*
Comment: BLD solve was really off; I held the puzzle wrong while memorizing because I didn’t realize two sets of corners needed swapping.


----------



## Micael (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> 3x3x3 multiBLD:10/15 = 5 points, 60:00.00 [41:00]
> Comment: [...] It’s amazing how different the number I can handle are *from day to day*.


 
From day to night you mean


----------



## Jakube (Oct 7, 2011)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded:* DNF(6:36.92)[2:25], DNF(6:55.55)[3:02], DNF(6:31.18)[2:50] = *DNF*
_1st: Setuped K instead of L, off by 2 centers; 2nd: Setuped O instead of P, off by 2 centers; 3rd: And again. _

*5x5x5 Blindfolded:* DNF(13:53.60)[6:55], DNF(14:38.62)[6:22], DNF(14:35.95)[5:42] = *DNF*
_1st, I realized at the end that I had Parity, so I gave up. off by some wings and midges (the one which were at UL and UB). 2nd: I forgot a part of the memo, so I stopped. In the moment I put off the bindfolded I could remember the last things of the solve. 3rd: Couldn´t remember one image, off by some wings. 
Very bad results, it´s definite harder to concentrate when you have a roommate, who´s watching Youtube videos. _

*Multiple Blindfolded: 14/18 in 1:00.00* [37:44]
_My actual result was 15/18 in 1:01:57. I ran a little bit out of time. The last cube is also solve, but I cannot count this one. 
4th: off by 4 edges, 13th cube: I forgot to solve the edges???, 17th cube: 2 flipped edges, 18 cube: solve but after 1 hour_


*3x3x3 One Handed:* 26.03, (34.96), 29.60, 33.04, (24.44) = *29.55*
_Terrible times (except first and last)_


Done BLD:

*4x4x4:* DNF(5:59.17)[2:09], 5:24.06[2:23], DNF(5:41.12)[2:45], DNF(5:19.75)[2:22], 6:11.83[2:30] = *DNF*
_1st: 3 centers, 2nd: PB by far. Easy corners, I could solve all with speed optimised 3-cycle-algs; 3rd: off by 2 wings, which I didn´t saw; 4th: 2 centers
I like my memo times, they are getting better every week. _

*5x5x5:* DNF(11:35.04)[5:13], 12:07.72[5:41], DNF(10:49.97)[5:48], 10:04.37[4:46], DNF(11:41.79)[5:19] = *DNF*
_1st: Could have been much faster, I had to undo a lot of things during the solve. off by 2 centers and 2 wings; 2nd: lots of little pauses; 3rd: off by l' and 2 centers; 4th: Look in the Blindfold Accomplishment Thread!; 5th: off by 3 wings (forgot to memorize) and 3 edges (I solved Parity wrong)
_


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 7, 2011)

Micael said:


> From day to night you mean


 
That was really funny  . I liked Mike's explanation last week for the nightly Multi.
I can do bld at six in the morning but not late in the evening and I would not dream
of starting a maximum effort Multi after midnight.

@Jakube: I must agree with Mike that you have made astounding progress last months.
10 minute 5x5BLD is marvelous, if not as fast as Ville (yet) it is perhaps only Zane and
Chris that can match you now. I would love to have your memo times, yes !!!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 7, 2011)

Micael said:


> From day to night you mean


Haha - good one!



MatsBergsten said:


> I can do bld at six in the morning but not late in the evening and I would not dream
> of starting a maximum effort Multi after midnight.


I thought I was doing good with this one because I started at 1:30 AM. Normally I don't get started until about 2:30 AM, so I should have been in much better shape for this one.  I think my 14/14 was done really early, like midnight.

And Jakube, yes, again it's worth saying congratulations - you're getting amazingly good!


----------



## cmhardw (Oct 7, 2011)

*5x5x5BLD:* DNF DNF DNS

Done BLD

*3x3x3:* 1:33.34 (1:11.37) (15:00.13) 15:00.13 15:00.13 = 10:31.20
comment: The last three solves were actually a multi blind attempt with a result of 3/3. I did not time each individual solve, so I listed the total time as the time for each one. I used scrambles 3-5 for this attempt.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 7, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.96 - (3.42) - (7.37) - 5.03 - 5.68 5.56
3x3x3: (12.68) - 16.41 - 18.38 - 17.62 - (18.70) = 17.47
4x4x4: 1:14.56 - 1:14.55 - 1:16.71 - (1:09.28) - (1:17.56) = 1:15.27
5x5x5: 1:53.87 - (2:02.60) - 1:55.67 - 1:56.23 - (1:50.07) = 1:55.26
6x6x6: (3:59.15) - 3:49.15 - 3:50.31 - (3:48.12) - 3:55.60 = 3:51.69
7x7x7: 6:30.48 - (6:29.64) - (6:42.59) - 4:42.13 - 6:42.45 = 6:38.35
3x3x3OH: 28.88 - (25.28) - 26.87 - 28.92 - (32.69) = 28.22
Magic: 1.76 - 1.88 - 1.83 - (1.75) - (1.90) = 1.82
Master Magic: 5.66 - 5.69 - 5.54 - (5.48) - (5.85) = 5.63
Megaminx: 1:34.49 - 1:36.67 - 1:39.07 - (1:26.44) - (1:39.44) = 1:36.74
Pyraminx: 10.95 - 10.16 - 9.19 - (8.80) - (11.92) = 10.10
Square-1: (40.22) - 53.48 - 1:03.29 - 59.81 - (1:03.51) = 58.86
Clock: 18.85 - 18.63 - (16.96) - (20.90) - 18.62 = 18.70
Skewb: 7.82 - 8.07 - (7.10) - (8.54) - 7.61 = 7.83
FMC: DNF (couldnt get a good block  )


----------



## Mollerz (Oct 7, 2011)

*2x2:* 6.77 (5.60) 7.04 (8.30) 6.65 ~ *Avg:* 6.82
*3x3:* (19.12) 21.61 (25.42) 21.32 24.04 ~ *Avg:* 22.32
*4x4:* (1:21.60) 1:35.62 (1:52.10) 1:36.26 1:40.21 ~ *Avg:* 1:37.36
*5x5:* (2:30.67) 2:52.62 3:06.23 (3:21.39) 3:09.91 ~ *Avg:* 3:02.92


----------



## guusrs (Oct 7, 2011)

FMC: (30)



Spoiler



scramble: U' F' U' R B' F U2 L D' L F' U L' F L D2 L' U'

solve: R2 F D R F R' F2 D' F2 L' F2 L2 D2 R2 B' L' B R2 B' L B2 R D U2 B' L U2 R' U (30)

on inverse scramble with pre-move [R2]
F2L-1: U' R U2 L' B U2 D' R' B' @ D2 L'(11+1)
all but 3 corners: L' F2 L F2 D F2 R F' R' D' F' (22+1)
at @ insert B'L' B R2 B' L B R2, 1 move cancels
undo pre-move pre-move R2



Perfect solve Okayama! did you find that pre-moves without NISS? They look very Thistlewaithy!


----------



## okayama (Oct 8, 2011)

irontwig said:


> okayama said:
> 
> 
> > *3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 23 HTM
> ...





guusrs said:


> Perfect solve Okayama! did you find that pre-moves without NISS? They look very Thistlewaithy!



Thank you, of course I was quite excited with the solution. 

The premoves were found by using NISS.
Firstly I found 2x2x3 block with premove [D2].
Then switched to inverse, and found D L2 D for EO instead of D2.
Immediate F2L minus 1 slot was found after that, but no good continuation.
So I returned to normal with premoves [D' L2 D'], and found that solution.

Recently I've felt it's a bother to write down the whole way to obtain my solution,
so I skipped the details...


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 8, 2011)

Done everything, and on time, and having internet access to actually post it....a small miracle

*2x2x2: *6.47 6.83 (4.16) 6.58 (8.18) = *6.63*
*3x3x3: *21.09 (19.96) 20.71 (24.00) 21.33 = *21.04*
*4x4x4: *1:15.41 (1:11.75) (1:15.41) 1:13.03 1:14.19 = *1:14.21*
*5x5x5: *(2:13.38) 2:12.40 2:02.72 2:10.43 (1:59.75) = *2:08.52*
*6x6x6: *4:21.75 (4:24.96) 4:17.88 (3:53.28) 4:13.11 = *4:17.58*
*7x7x7: *(7:41.21) 6:57.63 7:24.13 6:32.44 (6:26.41) = *6:58.07*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *1:00.31 1:12.47 (42.88) = *42.88*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *DNF (3:08.38) DNF = *3:08.38*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *(32.33) 39.16 37.66 38.02 (39.66) = *38.28*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *59.21 58.90 (1:40.81) 1:08.66 (58.40) = *1:02.26* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:37.05 = *1:37.05*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:11.19 = *4:11.19*
*Magic: *1.72 1.65 1.58 (1.58) (2.53) = *1.65*
*Master Magic: *4.41 4.59 (4.00) (5.13) 4.11 = *4.37*
*Clock: *(19.65) 18.78 (13.66) 14.84 15.06 = *16.23*
*MegaMinx: *2:58.27 2:44.27 (2:37.50) (3:00.97) 2:39.21 = *2:47.25*
*Pyraminx: *12.08 (6.43) (15.65) 11.09 9.13 = *10.77*
*Square-1: *(1:07.93) 1:02.53 1:01.25 52.63 (50.91) = *58.80*


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 8, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.67 (7.17) 4.25 (3.66) 4.59 => 4.50

*3x3:* (12.05) (15.49) 12.34 12.96 14.15 => 13.15

*4x4:* 56.85 (52.10) 53.58 (1:02.36) 55.69 => 55.37

*2x2 BLD:* 17.83 DNF 12.10

*3x3 BLD:* 5:01.06 DNF DNF => 5:01.06
Comment: +2 on the success. 

*3x3 OH:* 29.04 (24.76) 28.51 29.79 (31.48) => 29.11

*3x3 MTS:* 1:09.82 1:08.72 (1:15.51) 1:11.24 (1:07.70) => 1:09.93

*2-4 Relay:* 1:13.68

*Magic:* 1.57 (1.08) 1.26 1.09 (2.09) => 1.31

*Master Magic:* 2.73 (2.95) 2.87 (2.50) 2.50 => 2.70

*Clock:* (11.23) (14.10) 12.52 12.81 12.77 => 12.70

*Pyraminx:* (7.24) (4.12) 4.42 6.05 4.21 => 4.89
Comment: Really easy scrambles. 

*Megaminx:* (1:49.56) 1:57.52 1:58.95 (2:10.87) 1:57.38 => 1:57.95

*Square-1:* 33.72 42.92 (27.90) (47.31) 27.91 => 34.85


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 8, 2011)

Still preliminary after some corrections, top three is now Mike, yoinneroid and Evan Liu

*2x2x2*(31)

 1.99 cuboy63
 2.09 RCTACameron
 2.18 onionhoney
 2.19 fazrulz
 2.24 AnsonL
 2.68 asiahyoo1997
 3.02 chicken9290
 3.25 yoinneroid
 3.35 emolover
 3.63 Henrik
 3.90 CuberMan
 4.00 ManasijV
 4.17 Krag
 4.50 Evan Liu
 5.56 MaeLSTRoM
 5.85 chrissyD
 5.90 Axiys
 6.00 Zane_C
 6.06 mycube
 6.06 phantom_thief
 6.30 larf
 6.63 AvGalen
 6.79 okayama
 6.82 Yttrium
 7.25 Specs112
 8.41 Mike Hughey
 8.56 camdenyoyo
 8.83 Selkie
 9.30 Schmidt
 11.35 nekosensei
 18.12 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(34)

 8.46 fazrulz
 9.02 asiahyoo1997
 9.08 onionhoney
 9.31 AnsonL
 9.84 chicken9290
 9.94 Erik
 11.08 yoinneroid
 12.23 CuberMan
 13.15 Evan Liu
 13.23 Zane_C
 13.31 Henrik
 13.59 Max CUBErick
 13.62 ManasijV
 14.18 emolover
 15.33 a small kitten
 16.89 phantom_thief
 17.09 mycube
 17.28 chrissyD
 17.47 MaeLSTRoM
 18.04 CRO
 18.39 Krag
 18.39 Inf3rn0
 18.81 larf
 19.66 camdenyoyo
 19.82 Specs112
 20.00 nekosensei
 20.64 Selkie
 21.04 AvGalen
 21.98 okayama
 22.32 Yttrium
 23.07 Mike Hughey
 28.94 Schmidt
 45.13 MatsBergsten
 3:51.20 cmhardw
*4x4x4*(28)

 37.91 fazrulz
 40.19 asiahyoo1997
 41.15 AnsonL
 41.63 onionhoney
 45.59 yoinneroid
 52.94 CuberMan
 55.37 Evan Liu
 56.03 Max CUBErick
 1:02.40 Zane_C
 1:12.14 larf
 1:14.14 phantom_thief
 1:14.21 AvGalen
 1:15.27 MaeLSTRoM
 1:16.34 RCTACameron
 1:20.68 ManasijV
 1:22.96 chrissyD
 1:31.12 mycube
 1:33.88 Specs112
 1:34.72 Mike Hughey
 1:37.36 Yttrium
 1:38.38 okayama
 1:39.96 Selkie
 1:54.06 Krag
 1:55.07 camdenyoyo
 2:29.75 nekosensei
 2:35.92 MatsBergsten
 2:52.32 Schmidt
 DNF Jakube
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:04.94 fazrulz
 1:10.29 Erik
 1:16.81 asiahyoo1997
 1:33.72 yoinneroid
 1:49.26 phantom_thief
 1:55.26 MaeLSTRoM
 2:00.81 CuberMan
 2:08.52 AvGalen
 2:27.64 RCTACameron
 2:33.83 larf
 2:34.52 mycube
 2:35.91 Mike Hughey
 2:45.41 chrissyD
 3:02.92 Yttrium
 3:22.91 Selkie
 3:32.67 Krag
 6:22.86 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jakube
*6x6x6*(7)

 3:50.40 phantom_thief
 3:51.69 MaeLSTRoM
 4:17.58 AvGalen
 5:00.81 Mike Hughey
 5:08.99 mycube
 7:17.28 Selkie
15:16.33 MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 6:34.19 MaeLSTRoM
 6:58.07 AvGalen
 7:16.15 okayama
 7:27.90 Mike Hughey
 7:46.17 mycube
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 14.52 asiahyoo1997
 15.12 fazrulz
 15.53 a small kitten
 17.20 onionhoney
 18.62 Erik
 19.91 yoinneroid
 21.38 Henrik
 25.54 Zane_C
 25.92 CuberMan
 26.40 ManasijV
 28.22 MaeLSTRoM
 29.11 Evan Liu
 29.56 Jakube
 32.09 mycube
 35.67 Specs112
 36.91 emolover
 38.28 AvGalen
 44.50 Mike Hughey
 50.03 Selkie
 1:49.27 Schmidt
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 41.68 Henrik
 1:51.83 Mike Hughey
 3:06.75 yoinneroid
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(11)

 5.88 asiahyoo1997
 8.10 AnsonL
 10.62 Zane_C
 12.10 Evan Liu
 21.59 Mike Hughey
 25.85 MatsBergsten
 42.88 AvGalen
 52.18 Krag
 1:07.82 Schmidt
 1:09.28 CuberMan
 1:11.25 yoinneroid
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(12)

 39.00 Zane_C
 1:15.96 Mike Hughey
 1:26.77 MatsBergsten
 1:39.75 ManasijV
 1:41.05 Henrik
 2:18.99 okayama
 3:08.38 AvGalen
 3:49.89 Max CUBErick
 4:17.26 yoinneroid
 4:28.67 CuberMan
 5:01.06 Evan Liu
 DNF Krag
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 4:45.33 Zane_C
 6:51.21 MatsBergsten
 7:40.65 Mike Hughey
14:26.23 okayama
 DNF Jakube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

13:07.15 MatsBergsten
16:53.61 Mike Hughey
 DNF cmhardw
 DNF Jakube
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

14/18 ( 1:00)  Jakube
10/15 (60:00)  Mike Hughey
5/6 (52:21)  okayama
1/2 ( 8:21)  Max CUBErick
1/2 (18:14)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:02.26 AvGalen
 1:09.93 Evan Liu
 1:12.02 Mike Hughey
 1:49.52 nekosensei
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:04.16 yoinneroid
 1:13.68 Evan Liu
 1:21.09 CuberMan
 1:23.75 Zane_C
 1:27.88 emolover
 1:37.05 AvGalen
 1:40.49 ManasijV
 1:45.00 phantom_thief
 1:50.15 chrissyD
 2:14.63 mycube
 2:17.81 Mike Hughey
 2:18.29 Selkie
 2:21.76 Krag
 4:03.99 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:58.53 yoinneroid
 3:25.79 CuberMan
 3:37.96 emolover
 3:47.56 phantom_thief
 4:11.19 AvGalen
 5:01.96 Mike Hughey
 5:02.43 mycube
 5:23.66 chrissyD
 6:31.57 Selkie
12:42.26 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 1.31 Evan Liu
 1.65 AvGalen
 1.82 MaeLSTRoM
 1.97 yoinneroid
 2.47 Selkie
 3.12 okayama
 9.13 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(7)

 2.70 Evan Liu
 3.54 Mike Hughey
 4.37 AvGalen
 4.98 yoinneroid
 5.57 Selkie
 5.63 MaeLSTRoM
 6.54 okayama
*Skewb*(2)

 7.83 MaeLSTRoM
 22.18 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(7)

 12.70 Evan Liu
 12.90 yoinneroid
 16.23 AvGalen
 18.10 Mike Hughey
 18.14 Selkie
 18.70 MaeLSTRoM
 DNF CuberMan
*Pyraminx*(13)

 4.13 asiahyoo1997
 4.31 fazrulz
 4.78 Erik
 4.89 Evan Liu
 5.47 CuberMan
 6.42 AnsonL
 7.31 yoinneroid
 9.67 mycube
 10.10 MaeLSTRoM
 10.74 Zane_C
 10.77 AvGalen
 18.39 Schmidt
 23.39 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:14.31 Erik
 1:36.74 MaeLSTRoM
 1:57.95 Evan Liu
 2:10.00 yoinneroid
 2:47.25 AvGalen
 3:03.88 Mike Hughey
 3:33.87 mycube
 4:50.95 Selkie
*Square-1*(8)

 30.25 AnsonL
 34.85 Evan Liu
 36.07 emolover
 39.01 yoinneroid
 44.33 Mike Hughey
  58.80 AvGalen
 58.86 MaeLSTRoM
 1:25.73 Selkie
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

23 okayama
27 irontwig
30 guusrs
40 Mike Hughey
42 RCTACameron
44 nekosensei
85 camdenyoyo
DNF  MaeLSTRoM
DNF  yoinneroid

*Contest results*

256 Mike Hughey
236 yoinneroid
186 Evan Liu
176 AvGalen
169 asiahyoo1997
166 CuberMan
166 MaeLSTRoM
159 fazrulz
145 Zane_C
128 AnsonL
121 mycube
116 onionhoney
111 MatsBergsten
109 phantom_thief
106 okayama
104 ManasijV
99 Erik
91 emolover
89 Henrik
85 Jakube
84 Selkie
81 RCTACameron
80 chrissyD
73 Krag
70 Max CUBErick
65 larf
60 chicken9290
47 Specs112
45 a small kitten
43 camdenyoyo
43 nekosensei
41 Yttrium
33 cuboy63
32 Schmidt
18 irontwig
18 CRO
17 Axiys
17 guusrs
16 Inf3rn0
5 cmhardw


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 8, 2011)

Actually, there's 4 people tied for 3rd, including me. 
I just finished a couple more events right before you posted (3x3 BLD and 2-4 Relay). Could you add them? Unfortunately I guess that will break the tie...
Thanks!

Also, why do you only calculate the mean of best five results for each quarter now? I'm still interested in the total points.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Oct 8, 2011)

*sigh* if only I had the time to compete in more events this week :/ (so close...)


----------



## yoinneroid (Oct 9, 2011)

just to fix something, my FMC is a DNF so... maybe you need to change it 
and also, why is that i don't see my result in the 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> Also, why do you only calculate the mean of best five results for each quarter now? I'm still interested in the total points.



I actually did not know if someone was interested. I'll do it later today.


----------



## Max CUBErick (Oct 9, 2011)

I'm sorry but I have made 3x3x3 MBLD: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...tition-2011-40&p=651745&viewfull=1#post651745 and I'm not in the stats.


----------

